# Chat



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

New chatroom is cool but one of the rooms is labeled Sal Twat Er lol.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

When I try to use it, it just says "incorrect username or password"


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, myself, Fishmatt, Dan1234, and Blue Cray have been using it without hick-ups. Hope it gets sorted so we can have even more people in chat.


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

It worked for me!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol sal twat er ahahahaha


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

LOL I noticed that sal twat er :lol:


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

sq33qs said:


> Well, myself, Fishmatt, Dan1234, and Blue Cray have been using it without hick-ups. Hope it gets sorted so we can have even more people in chat.


Before all the new changes it used to mess up my internet and shut it down. I'd get kicked out regularily, it had tons of problems.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

sq33qs said:


> Well, myself, Fishmatt, Dan1234, and Blue Cray have been using it without hick-ups. Hope it gets sorted so we can have even more people in chat.


lol spelled my name wrong. ;-) but yeah it works fine. A little annoying because I have to drag the messaging enter box up to the middle to see the entire screen but other than that its fine.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

dan3345 said:


> lol spelled my name wrong. ;-) but yeah it works fine. A little annoying because I have to drag the messaging enter box up to the middle to see the entire screen but other than that its fine.


My bad. Sorry.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok so after using this chat box for awhile now. It lags my comp horribly. and froze it twice. both times I had to reboot. And sure enough when I go into the chat here comes the lag. Can we go back to the old chat please?


----------



## administrator (Aug 17, 2010)

Is anyone else having the same issues as Dan?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I don't have that issue but I have noticed when I logged in this afternoon I saw that no one was in the chatroom so I entered the room and found that dan3345 and chocolatecrunch were in the room. With the other chat you could see from tab at the top of the page how many were in the chat. But when I came on it said 'Members in the chat :0' That's when I went in to wait for people. Then found some where in the room I just saw this was different.


Matt


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool new chatroom, lol mind the "sal twat er"


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

come chat i wanna talk about my new fish


----------

